# Which Maker's Diet?



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Should I go with the original Maker's Diet book or The Maker's Diet for Weight Loss? Does anyone have either of these books?
If so which one is the better one for losing weight? I also have Chrohn's Disease and liver damage. So I don't know if I should go "hard core" with the first book or just use the weight loss one. 
Thanks,


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I didn't realize that there were two. I guess I have the original one. I loved reading how he changed his life by changing what he ate and the process he went through. It was very motivating to me to not only loose weight but to get healthy!

My sister has 'borrowed' my other copy, but I'll ask her for it back if it's one you'd like, if she's done with it anyway.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh that would be wonderful!! I'll borrow or buy whichever you prefer, but I would just really like to read it. Thank you so much!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I had the boss pick up a copy at the library earlier, since she was going there anyway. I'm going to delve into it in a few minutes. I usually lay down in the afternoon to read and my cat Stormy joins me. She usually just sleeps. For some reason I have never been able to get her interested in a book.

Nomad


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just an interesting side note on the author of that book.

He has (reportedly) sold his mega million dollar vitamin company. He had gotten into trouble with unsubstantiated claims about the vitamins and about his credentials.

Now, he's bought/leased 8000 acres in southern Missouri. The story is that he's going to put in an organic farm and raw milk dairy.

There are locals in an uproar about potential pollution from the cattle, etc.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

An article about that diet for Crohns:
http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=17&m=984588


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW! I had read about him having some trouble substantiating his claims and even his credentials. But I know the diet works, because I know people that have tried it. I just don't think he's the one that came up with it. I have a dvd that was given to me that says basically the same thing but doesn't really give a diet. But it's not by him, so I think this may be the guy that came up with the idea. Who knows.... But it will do to keep on an eye on what he's doing if I am thinking of buying something of his. Maybe I just won't.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nomad said:


> I had the boss pick up a copy at the library earlier, since she was going there anyway. I'm going to delve into it in a few minutes. I usually lay down in the afternoon to read and my cat Stormy joins me. She usually just sleeps. For some reason I have never been able to get her interested in a book.
> 
> Nomad


Nomad, 
did you read any of it yet? Is it good? Is it worth it despite what the author is like? lol


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> An article about that diet for Crohns:
> http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=17&m=984588


Thank you for this. I know when my Crohns acts up I swell up and it makes me 10 or more lbs heavier. I am heavy enough without help. :gaptooth:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

andiplus8 said:


> Nomad,
> did you read any of it yet? Is it good? Is it worth it despite what the author is like? lol


I have read some of it, but I got bored and went back to reading some Civil War books. I'll get through it eventually. I'll just keep renewing it until someone else wants to check it out. So far it is interesting, but I'm not sure it's for me. 

Nomad


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

the book itself is rather boring to read, but the gist is that he had a LOT of medical problems and tried a lot of various things. He was 'poisioning' himself with medications from the doctors as one med would cause side affects that required further meds to fix, or one med would interact with a med required for another ailment. So he figured that meds weren't the real 'fix' as they weren't actually 'fixing' anything, just covering up the symptoms (sound familiar?). So he looked into alternative methods such as accupuncture, etc. Again, it was temporary 'relief' not a fix of anything. That's when he determined to try natural foods and boosting the body to fix itself. Nutrition was the key, and not just popping a vitamin pill. It was getting the junk out of the body. Making all the parts of your body work optimally. Your parts can't work towards healing if they're busy processing junk and processed foods. It is inspiring to get to the end of his journey to see just how far he took it and what his body 'cured'. 

The 'diet' itself is a combination of foods to eat (the normal diet stuff) as well as meditation, prayer, aromatherapy, and hygene. The food part of the diet starts off a bit restricted, but not as restricted as some diets I've seen. You cut out sugars (allowed a bit of honey), and processed foods, breads, pastas, taters, etc. There are lots of vegies, fruits, meats, nuts, etc. that are allowed. This first stage lasts 2 weeks while your body and taste buds adjust. Then you slowly add in other foods.

Side note... My sister still has the book and doesn't want to send it back as she hasn't gotten through it totally and wants to give it a go, too. I'd see if your local library has a copy you can check out. Another diet that sounds very similar is the 14 day diet. It starts out restricted for 14 days than you go on another 14 day stint with other foods, etc. You're changing things up so your taste buds and body don't get stalemated is their theory. The main difference with the Maker's Diet is the change in stress/attitude/calmness to help with overall body function as well as what you feed your body. It made sense to me. If you're not religious, then leave out the prayer. I'm not doing his nutritional packets but taking a multivitamin pill instead. And I already have essential oils and candles for the aromatherapy part of it. Make it work for you.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

That was a great summation! Thank you! 
I was at the library two days ago and they had finally gotten a copy. I checked it out, but have to admit I haven't gotten around to reading any of it yet. Cutting things out like sugars and processed foods I can do. I make most of our food from scratch anyway. It's the bread and pasta part. A lot of the foods I make are bread or pasta based. This morning we are having homemade sticky buns. And the day before yesterday we had oatmeal/molasses bread. Would I actually have to cut these completely out or just the processed junk from the store? 
I guess instead of asking I can just read the book now. LOL 
Thank you very much. This helps and I appreciate it.


----------

